# Green tea body butter (UPDATE with PIC)



## LJA (Apr 24, 2009)

On a whim, I bought some green tea butter from WSP.  I was thinking I'd try to make some whipped body butter out of it, but I'm not real sure how to do it.  First, it's less firm than say...shea butter so I was worried it may not whip well.  Second, what should I add?  Sweet almond oil?

Any ideas would be appreciated.  I only bought a pound to try, so I don't wanna screw it up.  LOL!


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 24, 2009)

If it is softer than shea, adding oil will only soften it more. You will need to add something to stiffen it up a bit. Cocoa butter is my 1st thought..


----------



## KSL (Apr 24, 2009)

OOh, green tea butter!!
I want to try that... I'll have to find some in Canada though!


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

:shock: green tea butter ? Cool another butter to try.

Kitn


----------



## LJA (Apr 27, 2009)

Maybe cocoa butter and something else, and then whip it?


----------



## LJA (Apr 28, 2009)

Okay so, I tried it tonight and I'm pretty happy with it.  It smells fab.  Might tweak it just a smidge before I call it "done".


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

Very very lovely, it looks very inviting to me .Now I want a dairy queen ice cream cone.lol

Kitn


----------



## LJA (Apr 30, 2009)

LOL!!!  Thanks Kitn.


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 30, 2009)

Mmmm!  DQ is right!

What is your technique?  I keep flopping at whipping and would REALLY like to be able to do this!  Do tell...


----------



## LJA (Apr 30, 2009)

To call it a "technique" would be kind....lol.  I literally just added my ingredients, whipped it with a hand blender, on low initially, then full speed, for about a minute and a half to 2 minutes.  Til I got good stiff peaks.  

What exactly is goin' wrong with yours, E?


----------



## SimplyE (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't get it as airy.  Probably over or under whipping.  I have read that people whip it cold, put it in the freezer, whip, freezer, whip...  I tried that and was not happy with it.  Granted, it has been a while.  I put it on the back burner (hypothetically) due to frustration.


----------



## LJA (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmm.  Maybe adding a "light" oil to the mix would lighten it up a bit?


----------



## KSL (Apr 30, 2009)

DEELISH!
OMG It looks like a green tea milkshake!

Yumm-o!!


----------



## GrumpyOldWoman (Apr 30, 2009)

Yummy!!  I bet it feels heavenly on the skin too *heart*
So what did you use for scent?



			
				SimplyE said:
			
		

> I can't get it as airy.  Probably over or under whipping.  I have read that people whip it cold, put it in the freezer, whip, freezer, whip...  I tried that and was not happy with it.  Granted, it has been a while.  I put it on the back burner (hypothetically) due to frustration.



Do you use a hand held beater?  I use a hand held and I can't much volume either.  Even if I do the freeze and whip, freeze and whip trick.  I think you may need a kitchen aid or something to get that much volume....


----------



## cindymeredith (Apr 30, 2009)

That looks so good...I want to eat it! I'd definitely use it!


----------



## SimplyE (May 1, 2009)

GrumpyOldWoman said:
			
		

> SimplyE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have used a hand-held.  I will try today and use my Kitchen-Aid.  How much liquid oil do you use LJA?


----------



## LJA (May 1, 2009)

I added two ounces of sweet almond as a lighter oil, and some mango  and cocoa butter...I think like 2 or 3 ounces each.  Post it when you're done.  I'd love to see it, E.


----------



## LJA (May 1, 2009)

::atiently awaiting SimplyE's pix of her awesome butter:::


----------



## SimplyE (May 2, 2009)

Sheesh.  After looking at it again, yours looks beautiful and airy!  Next time, will add more light oil.  Mine is still quite dense...AKA body lard.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## LJA (May 2, 2009)

Pssssssh.  Stop talkin' buttah smack!  I'm sure yours is yummo!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

I made a whipped shea, 3 parts shea , 1 part oils, or a combo of oils to = 1 part (jojoba/almond/olive/grapeseed/avocado etc. Melted the butter added the oil, mixed it up and set it in a med bowl in a large bowl with ice.Let it set up a little bit , and start whipping The recipe I used said whip for at least 9 minutes. So I did :shock: it turned out very nice and just the right firmness imnsho.

Kitn


----------



## LJA (May 3, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> I made a whipped shea, 3 parts shea , 1 part oils, or a combo of oils to = 1 part (jojoba/almond/olive/grapeseed/avocado etc. Melted the butter added the oil, mixed it up and set it in a med bowl in a large bowl with ice.Let it set up a little bit , and start whipping The recipe I used said whip for at least 9 minutes. So I did :shock: it turned out very nice and just the right firmness imnsho.
> 
> Kitn



Kitn, do you use any kind of dryFlo, Natrasorb, Cornstarch or anything in it?


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

I bought some Green Tea butter from WSP to try out you guys have inspired me


----------



## LJA (May 8, 2009)

rupertspal42 said:
			
		

> I bought some Green Tea butter from WSP to try out you guys have inspired me



We expect a full report.


----------



## rupertspal42 (May 8, 2009)

YES MA'AM! *Saluting* as soon as I return to the homeland I shall get started I will have a first middle and ending to this report!


----------

